# (Pics!!) 1seriesM ED 9/3-9/14 Plus PCD



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for the fun morning in Ulm...and the drive back to Munich. Was neat pushing the 335d up to 150mph on the A8 with you.  FYI - between both roof/interior cameras, that drive took up 20GB (16x9; 30fps) of footage in two GoPros. More footage to follow!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

PyratOne said:


> Pic20-24: We stayed in Ulm (I don't recommend it)


We also stayed in Ulm for a night on our ED because my wife has ancestors from there. There are a few very nice hotels in Ulm, but they are more expensive than most. The old section next to the river is very interesting to walk through. We had a very nice dinner in an ancient building there. Other than the old town and the cathedral we didn't find much interesting.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I climbed those church steps in Ulm when I was 17. It was on my very first day ever abroad.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

mgthompson said:


> We also stayed in Ulm for a night on our ED because my wife has ancestors from there. There are a few very nice hotels in Ulm, but they are more expensive than most. The old section next to the river is very interesting to walk through. We had a very nice dinner in an ancient building there. Other than the old town and the cathedral we didn't find much interesting.


Right.
I mean no disrespect to Ulm, the old city area and church were very nice. Just, in my opinion with so much else to see, staying there would seem to be a waste. 
In the area we were in, hotels were sparse and restaurants were almost non-existent.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

*Bump*

Bump because, well........because I wanna!

I got PCD redelivery coming 11/17. Im now very anxious.

Weather permitting, Tail of the Dragon, Blue Ridge Parkway, more car pix, more beer/food pix........

stay tuned


----------



## tjm129 (Apr 26, 2009)

I share your excitement. Based on your post we stayed in the same place in Lindau, nice friendly place!

TJ


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Great pics and write-up. Thanks for sharing. I look forward to part two. 

The pic of the bloody wheel scared me for a moment. :yikes:

You left out one picture. I've been waiting to see the shot of YOU airborne in YOUR 1M to replace the pic in your signature! When do we get to see that one?


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

tjm129 said:


> I share your excitement. Based on your post we stayed in the same place in Lindau, nice friendly place!
> 
> TJ


Glad you enjoyed it. I found the hotel to be OK. Clean, cheap, decent breakfast. Lindau I found to be a really great stop. Just tons of charm, the markets, the food, the people. The whole "island" is a historic site.



Merlosso said:


> Great pics and write-up. Thanks for sharing. I look forward to part two.
> 
> The pic of the bloody wheel scared me for a moment. :yikes:
> 
> You left out one picture. I've been waiting to see the shot of *YOU airborne in YOUR 1M *to replace the pic in your signature! When do we get to see that one?


Ha! Wont be happening anytime soon - no airborne shots here. However, mark my words, there WILL be some hooligan fun! Soon enough.

thanks for the replys


----------

